
Upgrading from Windows 1.0 to Windows 7 on the $5 Windows 98 PC by MJD - daemonspudguy
https://youtu.be/O39gqrLJbMc
======
greys
sounds really cool. I also want to upgrade my old PC in the near future. Plus
I bought Siemens drive for my PC recently, I found so many cool drives here
[https://eltra-trade.com/catalog/siemens-micromaster-420](https://eltra-
trade.com/catalog/siemens-micromaster-420) at competitive price. This company
supplies different industrial automation equipment from simple electronic
components and switches to high-voltage complex systems throughout the world.

